

Ask HN: Do I use full stop after an emoticon at the end of a sentence? :) or :). - koppo

:) or :). 
The latter seems to destroy the emotion of the emoticon.
======
Casseres
Use it instead of punctuation :-) Then start the new sentence like this with a
capitalized letter.

I still haven't figured out how to use it inside of parenthesis, so I try to
avoid doing so.

------
lake99
You have
[http://english.stackexchange.com/](http://english.stackexchange.com/) for
questions such as this. Search for "emoticon" there.

------
plesner
Also relevant: can an emoticon count as a close paren? (wink :-) or (wink
:-)).

~~~
koppo
yep, this is another pain point. (thanks for asking :()

~~~
pestaa
That's a valid monkey mouth, but make sure to close your parens!

~~~
koppo
omg! i closed the parens and it turned out to be a monkey mouth >:-(

------
jehna1
Before. :)

(but if you use parens, make sure to add a last word ;) right?)

------
koppo
thanks guys/gals :)

